# motobecane advice



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi folks, I was wondering if anyone who owns a motobecane vent noir or a mirage pro could share their opinion about them? I woud be using this bike for daily rides, maybe just 2 hours a day, half day on the weekends. Mainly for exercise. ...or, do you have any other recommendations in this 600-700 buck price range? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

in that price range... if they still have your size get the Windsor knight 799 with full Ultegra shifting... you will be glad you did.


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

I would also consider the Windsor Knight. I also see there are a couple of other newer posts basically asking the same question I have.


----------



## Orlando Rider (Nov 8, 2009)

*I like my Vent Nori*

I rode my hybrid for 3K miles over the past four years and really enjoyed it.
Finally decided to go for a road bike to join friends and be able to keep up with them.

I wasn't ready to drop much money on a bike as i wasn't certain I'd enjoy or feel safe on road bikes.

Local shop sells Motobacane. I Think the retail store in Orlando is owned by the Bikes Direct company.

Anyway, they really know how to push bikes out their door and promote that they have the same components as much more expensive bikes (which they do).

The conclusion is that I like my bike but don't love it. THe Vent Noir cost $700 in Feb 2009. I've met others who liked their Specialized Allez but also didn't love them. 
THe main reason is comfort. They are both aluminum frame and the ride can be a bit more stiff especially over long rides.

I hated this bike at first. Hands went numb, neck hurt and pelvis went numb. I dropped additional money into the bike to get a proper fit at a different bike shop($60 for the fit, plus another $75 for a shorter stem?? and different seat. 

Overall it rides good, but I bought a bike that was a tad too large and the store staff is good at pushing bikes, but they are not experts. 

I may have wasted some money because this bike will be difficult to sell (after 8 months and 2K miles), but for me it was the right choice. If I can find $2k to buy a new bike, I'll be getting a Specialized Roubaix or Giant Defy Advanced 3. These will give a smoother ride with slightly better components. Finally, the shops that sell them provide a fitting as part of the transaction.

If you don't need full carbon (the seat stays and forks on the Vent Noir are carbon), and you want a bike that is reasonably priced and will give a fun ride, I'd say go for it!

If you think comfort is a high priority and are kicking out 40 plus miles per day, consider a bike with more carbon.


Orlando Rider!




DCinNY said:


> Hi folks, I was wondering if anyone who owns a motobecane vent noir or a mirage pro could share their opinion about them? I woud be using this bike for daily rides, maybe just 2 hours a day, half day on the weekends. Mainly for exercise. ...or, do you have any other recommendations in this 600-700 buck price range? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Just doing some quick math - 2hrs a day for 5 days + 80-100 miles on the weekend. that's 300 miles a week with the recommended chain replacement at 1500 - 1800 miles thats a chain every 6 weeks. Comfort is a good thing to focus on but besides the initial investment with comfort - upkeep is a big one. For that maybe a steel frame with wider tires would be the correct way to go.

My order for frame material is thus: Steel, AL, Carbon. I am a powerful guy that really does not like to worry about my gear. I would still ride my AL bike if I got an carbon one - but I would really never buy a carbon one. In terms of comfort - if you wanted a softer right without the carbon feel - I would maybe look at the FantomPro for <1000. You can run bigger tires for comfort ( 700x25or28) or even bigger for commuting (700x32) 

I ride 700x23 on my road bike and run anywhere from 100-120 psi for my tires depending on my ride. Crit riding I run even lower, but it all depends on the terrain. short/quick and technical you want more traction than speed. because with less traction your confidence lower in high the corners - this you are more likely to pull the brakes. This is all from my own personal riding and may not be for everyone. But, I can say that having the bigger tires for commuting and daily riding is quite nice. The canti brakes on the Fantom make the extra big tires possible.


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

Orlando... are you selling your vent noir?


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the idea of a steel frame. I tend to keep bikes a long time. I've been riding a 1994 converted steel frame gary fischer mtb on the road for a while now....It took a huge beating on trails, crashed often, and then rode it daily on Boston streets for about 5 years. I don't know if a lighter material frame would have lasted that long. The extra weight has never really phased me. However, this bike is getting a bit uncomfortable on longer rides as I get older.


----------



## Orlando Rider (Nov 8, 2009)

*Selling?*

I'd like to sell my Vent Noir but not sure I am prepared to come up with the money for the Giant or Specialized I want.

My bike is 60 cm (i'm 6'1") and it is just a tad big for me. If i could get $500, then i could possibly figure a way to buy my next big boy bike.


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

*selling?*



Orlando Rider said:


> I'd like to sell my Vent Noir but not sure I am prepared to come up with the money for the Giant or Specialized I want.
> 
> My bike is 60 cm (i'm 6'1") and it is just a tad big for me. If i could get $500, then i could possibly figure a way to buy my next big boy bike.



...to bad it wasn't a 56.


----------



## rwortman (Dec 28, 2009)

*Mirage Pro*

I bought a Mirage Pro in the early fall to get back into cycling. I was an avid cyclist many years ago so I didn't need a a lot of purchase guidance. I just wanted a decent, fairly lightweight bike for recreational/fitness riding. After a bit of tuning the bike fit and handled fine. Unfortunately I am an inveterate tweaker. As soon as it became clear that I really enjoyed riding it I began changing out parts. I added 105 front and rear derailleurs, 105 crankset, A520 pedals, a shorter stem for fit, and for Christmas added a Terry Liberator saddle, Ultegra hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro rims, Vittoria Rubino Pro tires, and a Ultegra 12-27 cassette. Now I am done. I have a bit over $1k in the bike now and I wonder if I should have spent the additional money at the outset and got an Ultegra/105 equipped bike to start with. My answer is no for two reasons. One is that I still would have gotten a bike with a low end crankset, el cheapo wheels and a 10 dollar saddle and the more expensive shifters really don't affect the performance of the bike. The other is that now my bike is a bit of my own creation, not just another cookie cutter bike. I took it for a brief ride the other day and the wheels, tires, and saddle make a huge difference in ride quality. Then I got cold. I can't wait for spring. Oh, and I transferred my 36 year old Zefal HP pump from my vintage bike when the new compact pump I bought proved to be nearly useless.


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

I had actually settled on a mirage pro. Great price... but my size is sold out. Figured I would wait for the snow to melt and maybe there would be a re-stock of these things. Although I have a feeling bikes direct doesn't work that way. It seems like they are a: once they're out they're out type of place. 

Nice pump! Maybe you will spawn a comeback. Sort of like a retro fashion.


----------

